# hots keepers in leeds



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

are there any hots keepers in leeds, ive never seen anyone near that keeps them


----------



## Sephiroth (May 1, 2007)

PESKY said:


> are there any hots keepers in leeds, ive never seen anyone near that keeps them


Hey pesky,

We have considered stocking some dwa animals in the past (not hot snakes though) so went through quite a bit with the council to find out the current regulations etc, and what would be required. Believe it or not, they weren't very certain of the procedures themselves and (so we are told) they have never issued a DWAL in Leeds before  

I know there are dwa keepers in the surrounding area, but it does sound like there aren't any in Leeds city :/


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

I believe it is very very hard to get a DWA in Leeds. It seems much easier here in Kirklees. But I don't believe there are any yet. There is one DWA holder in Halifax so I believe.


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

ScottGB said:


> I believe it is very very hard to get a DWA in Leeds. It seems much easier here in Kirklees. But I don't believe there are any yet. There is one DWA holder in Halifax so I believe.


I've heard that about Leeds too, from a friend who enquired about it. Don't know about Kirklees but you're right about halifax


----------



## RedLegs (Apr 22, 2012)

I volunteer in one of the reptile shops in Leeds and Im sure Ive heard them talking about someone round here that has a DWAL, obviously I could be completely wrong and they might not even be from round here but I'll ask next time I'm in. Id be pretty interested in meeting them tbh.


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

i was applying for my DWA as a friend had offered me some captive bred adders. i went through all the paper work and everything, the guy who was loooking after it didn't have a clue i had to explain that adders although native were in fact on the DWA.

I could have got one though £74 a year which is dead cheap compared to some, he seemed really keen for me to get it. everything went pete tong and i moved house so couldn't have a dwa in the terraced rented house i moved into. He rang me several times after that asking if i wanted to go ahead with it


----------



## RedLegs (Apr 22, 2012)

Ah crap I went in today briefly and I completely forgot to ask!! Shame that everything wents tits up when you moved.


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

PESKY said:


> i was applying for my DWA as a friend had offered me some captive bred adders. i went through all the paper work and everything, the guy who was loooking after it didn't have a clue i had to explain that adders although native were in fact on the DWA.
> 
> I could have got one though £74 a year which is dead cheap compared to some, he seemed really keen for me to get it. everything went pete tong and i moved house so couldn't have a dwa in the terraced rented house i moved into. He rang me several times after that asking if i wanted to go ahead with it


Why couldn't you get a DWAL in a terraced house? A lot of licence holders (inc myself) have been issused a licence in a terraced house.


----------



## RedLegs (Apr 22, 2012)

coldestblood said:


> Why couldn't you get a DWAL in a terraced house? A lot of licence holders (inc myself) have been issused a licence in a terraced house.


Arn't some councils funny about certain things like terraced houses?


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

RedLegs said:


> Arn't some councils funny about certain things like terraced houses?


They can be funny about a lot of things, but no where in the DWAA does it state that the house cannot be a terraced one. 

The room DWAs are kept in, MUST be escape proof. If it isn't, you will fail your inspection. If the room is in fact escape proof, then it doesn't matter where your house is located, as if anything does escape, it cannot get out of the room - for venomous snake keepers, this includes even the smallest of hatchlings.

I'm guessing that some councils use it as an excuse not to issue a licence. If I were refused a licence because of my location, I would have challenged them about it, and asked them why it matters, when the room is escape proof.


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

coldestblood said:


> Why couldn't you get a DWAL in a terraced house? A lot of licence holders (inc myself) have been issused a licence in a terraced house.


it wasn't really the house, it was more where in there house my reptile room is. As i have some big vivs and stacks they wont go upstairs so i have to use what is usually the living room as my rep room. As it has a stair case going up one going down and a the front door leading straight outside i didn't even bother getting it inspected as i was adamant it would have failed.

i was hoping there was maybe some local hot keepers i could spend 30 mins or so a week or even a month working with hots as im a bit rusty now and want to get back into it because il be moving soon and will be able to apply again


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

coldestblood said:


> They can be funny about a lot of things, but no where in the DWAA does it state that the house cannot be a terraced one.
> 
> The room DWAs are kept in, MUST be escape proof. If it isn't, you will fail your inspection. If the room is in fact escape proof, then it doesn't matter where your house is located, as if anything does escape, it cannot get out of the room - for venomous snake keepers, this includes even the smallest of hatchlings.
> 
> I'm guessing that some councils use it as an excuse not to issue a licence. If I were refused a licence because of my location, I would have challenged them about it, and asked them why it matters, when the room is escape proof.


 
yeah your right mate, i would be fine if i had one of the bedrooms as my rep room but my reptile room is what would be the living room so it has a door leading straight outside, as well as this it has 2 other doors one going upstairs and one going downstairs so its not secure at all


----------



## retic lover (Sep 23, 2008)

You wont get a licence in Leeds..... you can in Calderdale


----------



## venomous111 (Dec 24, 2009)

I heard its really difficult to get a DWAL in Leeds whereas Bradfords the complete opposite :L


----------



## Naturally Wild (Jul 1, 2012)

retic lover said:


> You wont get a licence in Leeds..... you can in Calderdale


Can you give me the details for Leeds as I am working on an article on LA's who appear to refuse licences.

Thanks 

Graeme


----------



## gmccurdie (Jun 1, 2012)

Naturally Wild said:


> Can you give me the details for Leeds as I am working on an article on LA's who appear to refuse licences.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Graeme


http://www.cambridge.gov.uk/public/foi/Feb2011/1332.pdf

Mr Skinner

you may find this intresting


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

gmccurdie said:


> http://www.cambridge.gov.uk/public/foi/Feb2011/1332.pdf
> 
> Mr Skinner
> 
> you may find this intresting



Thanks if anyone else has any input on various LA's please keep the information coming


----------

